# I don't get it!?



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

This last weekend I was pursuing big game with my archery tackle. I tried a couple times to sneak up on mule deer bucks, but they kept seeing me and running away. Here's what confuses me: I was wearing camouflage. Not just a little bit, all over me. And it was all the same pattern. Even my back pack. I guess I should mention that my arrows aren't camo, and I do have a blue tube for my water. My brother thinks that might have been the problem. What do you think? Should I get more camouflage?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

THE DEER CAN SEE PINK CAMO!!!!! :shock:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> THE DEER CAN SEE PINK CAMO!!!!! :shock:


Even if it breaks up your outline?? Is it a gay shade of gray or something?? Tickles their gay vibe gland or something so they bail out for the next ridge? 8)


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

no camo can hide movement.....


----------



## aarontruhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

My dad laughs at me when I get all dressed up in camo for the hunt. he always says to me that the Indians only wore a loin cloth when they would go hunting. Maybe thats what you need to wear?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

aarontruhunter said:


> My dad laughs at me when I get all dressed up in camo for the hunt. he always says to me that the Indians only wore a loin cloth when they would go hunting. Maybe thats what you need to wear?


But please, do not post pictures!!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

What about wind? A buck will put up with a little movement/noise, but if he smells you it is game over!


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I agree with north slope


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Deer can smell pink camo????


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Deer can smell the pizza you had for dinner two weeks ago!! Lets face it deer are little *astards!


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

the most important thing is scent, use cover scent, and movement. stay away from the urine scents during the bow hunt for deer, this is not breeding season time.

and wash your clothes in sport wash (http://www.atsko.com/index.html )


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> What about wind? A buck will put up with a little movement/noise, but if he smells you it is game over!


Except ATVs..... after the opener... they're like, yep, time to go anytime they even hear one of those things.... Hence the reason I think most guys do better on foot... camo or not. 8)


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> This last weekend I was pursuing big game with my archery tackle. I tried a couple times to sneak up on mule deer bucks, but they kept seeing me and running away. Here's what confuses me: I was wearing camouflage. Not just a little bit, all over me. And it was all the same pattern. Even my back pack. I guess I should mention that my arrows aren't camo, and I do have a blue tube for my water. My brother thinks that might have been the problem. What do you think? Should I get more camouflage?


My guess is that your brother might be an idiot with a bow also. I would check into that first.

Second of all, I would try and use some of that spray on scent disapearer. You were probably smelled. I'll bet that will work and you should be able to walk right in on them. Don't even worry about the wind. "Just Hunt".

Good luck and report back on your success.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

I have seen in movies, (I don't know if it is true or not, you can't believe everything you see in a movie) that you can spray stuff on you that will make you invisible. Would this work? Would you still stink? Would you still make noise when you tried to sneak up on em? Would you be able to make your bow invisible and your arrows, and if you did, would you be able to see your pins? I see problems with this sort of thinking.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

EPEK said:


> I see problems with this sort of thinking.


not if you are invisible


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

What you need is a Cloak of Invisibility. You can get them from the Hogswart Catalog.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I think there is some sort of invisicloak you can buy.... probably from some online Dungeons and Dragons site or something... that might help. Other than that... camo yourself from head to toe.....and use scentblocker clothes, move only when they aren't looking and I actually had pretty good success with a pine cover scent. :wink:

Whatever you do, don't use Tag or Axe body spray.... that brings out all the wood fairies and you can't get rid of them.... they're a curse when you're trying to keep quiet. :lol:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Maybe you could go Neked. It worked really well with my nephew while hunting for carp. I also sa it in a movie where the guy was living amongst the wolves and he ate mice and everything. Anyways he got Neked with the wolves and they accepted him.....................................It could work!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I saw that movie.... where he's all munching on the little mice and the rest of them go scattering... funny stuff. Just don't pull a Treadwell and get yourself killed while you're out with the animals "becoming one of them". :lol:


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Speaking of movies, I wonder is Jason Bourne would be a good archery deer hunter?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Two things. First, take the bear bells off your shoes. Second, your bear spray isn't a cover scent. Third, shut off the engine on your trail 90. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

EPEK said:


> Speaking of movies, I wonder is Jason Bourne would be a good archery deer hunter?


Well duh! He's good at everything, the only problem would be if they filmed his hunts, they'd have to stop the camera shaking. That would drive me nuts.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

So what i'm mostly getting from this is that I need more camo. Sounds good. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> Deer can smell the pizza you had for dinner two weeks ago!! Lets face it deer are little *astards!


If we knew what kind of pizza the deer liked, we could eat that kind and lure them to us. :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> So what i'm mostly getting from this is that I need more camo. Sounds good. Thanks for your help.


Yeah, that and probably just a cover scent.... Pine and Earth are two tolerable covers... I don't know if you want to use any of that nasty "cow urine" stuff, just sounds kinda sick to me but I guess if you just put it on your shoes.... where's that vomit smiley? :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

What the heck was that movie called its driving me nuts. THe one where he lives with wolves and eats mice. Remember when he fell through the Ice!!!!! That was pretty cool. :roll: :wink:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Never Cry Wolf.
*()* *()* *()*
So what do I win?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

never cry wolf. Thats it thanks grandpa. I've been trying to think of that movie's name for almost two hours now. Ill have to rent it this weekend. :mrgreen:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

You really need to get som camo on that blue drinking tube! Come on that is basic hunting knowledge! :roll:


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

On a more serious note. Camo that breaks up your pattern is good. But, I think it has more to do with movement and scent. I personally stalked up to within 35 yards of the buck I shot this year wearing a solid red shirt and levi's I had been wearing and stinking in all day. The wind was in my face and when he looked my direction I was motionless. I have done this on rifle hunts as well in full orange. SCENT-WIND DIRECTION-MOVEMENT-SOUND-CAMO. I believe that is the order you should take it in. Having said that things that are reflective (Even something like a small logo on a shirt) will give you away quicker than any of the above on a sunny day.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Even though I own more camo than I do regular clothes, I don't think camo even needs to be on the list. It might help in a few, very few circumstances, but if you were dressed in a full gilla suit and hiding in a burlap factory, if you tried to move in scrub brush and rock slides 10 feet, you would get snuffed out (I know your asking what would a rock slide be doing in a burlap factory, but stay with me on this one.) Camo is more for the psych of the hunter than it is for concealment.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Last year in Colorado, I went into a group of trees and called in 4 bulls, three being 6 points and 1 rag bull within 1 hour and wearing a flanel shirt with elk on it and a pair of wrangler jeans (cause I'm a cowboy.)


----------



## elkhunter324581 (Sep 16, 2007)

the only thing to do is stay downwind......PERIOD! ! ! ! ! !


----------

